# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition

## 513minh891

*Test Setup*


Rất tiếc là lúc test hăng say quá mình quên mất không chụp hình CPU-Z/GPU-Z lúc hệ thống mặc định mất rồi


Quote:
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K ES
CPU Cooler: Custom Watercool by Mr. Spiderman aka Nhenhophach
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Watch Dogs Edition
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston HyperX 10th Anniversary Edition 2400MHz 11-13-13-30-CR2
VGA: ASUS GTX 780 Strix OC 6GB
SSD: Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB
USB: Corsair Voyager GT 3.0 16GB
PSU: Corsair GS800
Monitor: Samsung LE40B550
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit
*
CPU Performance Benchmarks*


*SuperPi 32M*



*wPrime*



*AIDA64*

*CPU Queen*







*

<ul>
<li>Memory Read / Write / Copy / Latency*</li>
</ul>






*CineBench R11.5*



*Intel Burn Test*



*3DSMax 2013 – Vray Rendering*

----------


## seotn

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition*

*3D Performance Benchmarks*


*3Dmark 11 và 2013*










*PCMark 8*



















*Metro Last Light*







*Tomb Raider*





- - - - - - - - - - Gộp bài viết - - - - - - - - - -

*---OC 4.8 GHz---*



*CPU Performance Benchmarks*
*SuperPi 32M*









*wPrime*






*AIDA64*

*CPU Queen*






*

<ul>
<li>Memory Read / Write / Copy / Latency*</li>
</ul>


 


 
 



*CineBench R11.5*






*Intel Burn Test*






*3DSMax 2013 – Vray Rendering*

----------


## ghostdarkgs

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition*

*Lời kết*


*Ưu*

_Phụ kiện rất nhiều.__Chất lượng âm thanh rất tốt (Đạt điểm Excellent trong RMAA).__Hỗ trợ 2 cổng kết nối ổ cứng mới SATA Express__Hỗ trợ WiFi ac và M.2 chuẩn PCIe thông qua module mPCIe Combo.__Kèm code game bản quyền Watch Dogs.__Thiết kế đậm chất game thủ hầm hố với lớp giáp Thermal Armor, có backplate bảo vệ mặt sau cùng hệ thống tản nhiệt lai CrossChill Copper.__Có các tính năng đặc biệt dành cho game thủ như hệ thống âm thanh SupremeFX bao gồm SoundStage, Sonic Radarv.v... và KeyBot__Có hỗ trợ RAMDisk_



*Khuyết*

_Giá đắt.__Chỉ hỗ trợ M.2 SSD chuẩn PCIe.__Bo mạch chủ khá nặng, lắp vào case nhỏ sẽ gặp khó khăn.__Tặng code game bom xịt của năm 2014._

----------


## nhocnguyen_vip

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition*

âm thanh tốt là sao thím, mình không hiểu lắm

----------


## xinhxinh513

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition*

giá cao quá dân sinh viên như mình không mơ nổi rồi

----------


## kysybongdemictu

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition*




> giá cao quá dân sinh viên như mình không mơ nổi rồi


hàng này sao sinh viên sài nổi mà mơ hả thím

----------


## seoganhat

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition*

thông số cao kinh khủng quá hén

----------


## gcat1

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition*




> thông số cao kinh khủng quá hén


hàng khủng mà thím, nói như không thôi à

----------


## hoangchuot

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS Maximus VII Formula/Whatch Dogs Edition*

code bản quyền _Watch Dogs. là gì nhỉ_

----------

